# insulating drywalled garage



## 2001flhri (Apr 4, 2011)

my attached is already drywalled but not taped .I plan on having a heat source to be used occasionally. 
Do I need vapor barrier in the ceiling ? 
If so should I pull down the existing drywall and start from scratch?
I plan on stripping the walls to insulate the walls properly looking for the right way to tackle the ceiling
thanks Tony


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Where are you located? 

Many times just a v.b. paint primer is added rather than removing material.

Gary


----------



## 2001flhri (Apr 4, 2011)

I am located in the valley area of Nova Scotia where we have a variety of weather . The house is a bungalow with an attached garage . There is just attic space above the garage . My concern is if I Insulate it with cellulose do I need to use vapor barrier if I chose to heat the garage on occasion .
With drywall on the ceiling and two garage door openers I'm debating on ripping it all down or just fill the roof trusses with cellulose .
Opinions welcome


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you don't need the storage, use cellulose. Anything is better than no insulation. Your area ranges from 3800-4700 H.D.D. It's not a house so the minimum R-value doesn't apply. I'd dense pack the walls and blow-in 2# in attic, no v.b. required; http://www.applegateinsulation.com/CEDocuments/Downloads_GetFile.aspx?id=249418&fd=0

http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/95/950309.html

Make sure the drywall will support it; http://www.energyguide.com/library/EnergyLibraryTopic.asp?bid=austin&prd=10&TID=17324&SubjectID=8375

http://www.affordablecomfort.org/images/Events/23/Courses/694/THER3_FitzgeraldDense_pack_Handout.pdf
http://www.karg.com/pdf/Presentations/Dense_Pack_Cellulose_Insulation.pdf

Gary


----------



## 2001flhri (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion and advice . 
The links are great source of information and education for me . After a little reading I am sure to come up with the best solution for my needs .
Thanks again Tony


----------

